# Southern california GTO- Ventura County



## fastgoat2004 (Jul 12, 2005)

Ventura County GTO Owners  

New GTO club is forming. More info on our site.
No dues or rules or usual car club drama
We want to do car cruises, shows, meet once a month . Share ideas on modding our cars.


----------



## patisi (Oct 23, 2004)

Pen me in 
2005 CGM M6


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Nice site! :seeya:


----------



## Furyan (Sep 11, 2005)

fastgoat2004 said:


> Ventura County GTO Owners
> 
> New GTO club is forming. More info on our site.
> No dues or rules or usual car club drama
> We want to do car cruises, shows, meet once a month . Share ideas on modding our cars.


I live in Ventura County, currently in the process of getting out of my S4 and getting into a GTO. Tried to go to your site via the link here, but it asked me for username and password. When I cancelled out of that, the site didn't load at all. Would love to get to know some local GTO owners.


----------



## VCgto (Oct 22, 2005)

is that you pete?


----------



## rippinbyu (Jun 11, 2005)

Any of you guys comming to the Good guys car show next weekend in Bakersfield?


----------

